

Looking for feedback for my startup - indulze
http://www.indulze.com

======
abarber
If this actually works, then you'll have solved a major problem I have. Having
an option to add people and their birthdays and just emailing me a link to a
"select a gift for $name" page would be awesome.

That being said, I think the hero section of the home page could use more work
to make it more obvious what the site does. The current tagline wasn't very
helpful for me

------
mav24
Daughter

